# CRR caboose, Atlas undec



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is pics of an Atlas trainman undecorated HO caboose I did today. I really like the "realizium" of these, as how they have all the grab handles and ladder tops removable, making them easier to paint. It was still no picnic though, took me about 4hrs, just to finish.
I did this one as CRR#1095 of the Clinchfield RR, for the prototype I am doing on my future layout of. I think it turned out real nice.
It is stuck to tape as how I just got done clearing it, still a little tacky, sorry for the PB jar, was the only thing I could find to hold it up for a pic, 
LMK what you think.?
Kevin


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice painting job.
You should have done a before and after picture.

Now my question to you,

Are you going to weather it too?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Kevin! I've yet to piant my trains. But I have a Fastasy railroad that I have to paint that I want to add more to the roster.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I guess 18yrs+ with an airbrush kind of helps, lol.

Yes, Ed, plan of weathering all my rolling stock once I get the layout up and running smooth. Last thing I want to do it try to match a weathering job from scratched sides from derailments.

B.C. I never did here back from you on the trucks?? You still need some? LMK


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have that same one, only mine was PTP as a NYC. Lots of detail for a low price.


----------

